# Leeds girls high school June 2015



## Lavino (Jun 14, 2015)

Leeds high school photos
visited this girls school with @woopashoopaa and @telf this was a very nice explore the school is quite tightly sealed up at the moment after having a walk around and telf saving the day once again with find a entry for us that spiderman would have been proud off. Once inside is a relaxed explore with lots of fixtures and fittings of its previous use still intact including the set of a previous TV set ( Monroe ) spent around 2 hours here. Before making our escape and thanks to telf for doing the driving. So here's some pics of the visit and history I found on the web..



LGHS was founded in 1876, at a time when female education was limited but expanding. Frances Lupton and other members of the Ladies’ Honorary Council of the Yorkshire Board of Education decided that campaigning for access to the universities was of little use without better all-round education for girls, equivalent to what boys received at traditional academic grammar school. Established interests prevented the use of existing charitable funds, so Lupton and her colleagues created a new way forward: a joint stock company,
The school motto was Age Quod Agis, which means "do what you do". While seemingly tautological at first glance, it is in fact a corruption of the Biblical exhortation, "whatsoever thy turn thy hand to, do it with all thy might". The pupils were divided into four houses, named after the four patron saints of the United Kingdom: Andrew, David, George and Patrick. Girls were placed into the houses that their families had been in before them. There were various house competitions throughout the year, mainly sports and arts orientated, the main one being the house music competition during the spring term.
The school had three sections situated in the western suburbs of Headingley:

Infant School (Rose Court): 3 to 7-year-olds
Junior School (Ford House): 7 to 11-year-olds
Senior School: 11 to 18-year-olds
The Infant School (Rose Court) was situated on the large Senior School site on Headingley Lane, while the Junior School (Ford House) operated 1 mile (1.6 km) down the road in a converted mansion house. The Senior School building was built in the early 1900s, and efforts are currently being made to have the building listed. The fine oak wood panelling in the Assembly Hall detailed where Old Girls went to university on completion of their education at LGHS. The furniture within the Senior School Library was designed by Robert Thompson (The Mouseman), but was sold when the school moved to Alwoodley Gates (the Leeds Grammar School site).

In 2004 LGHS was the highest performing school within the Leeds LEA area, achieving top results at both GCSE and A Level.[1]

Merger with Leeds Grammar School[edit]
In 2005 LGHS merged with Leeds Grammar School to form the Grammar School at Leeds (GSAL). The merged school administration took over LGHS in August 2005, however the schools did not physically merge until September 2008. At that time the Junior School (ages 7–11) and Senior School (ages 11–18) moved to Alwoodley Gates. Classes for girls and boys between the ages of 11 and 16 remain segregated, but all extracurricular activities are mixed. The Infant School moved to the Ford House building next to a new nursery school, currently operating as GSAL'S Rose Court Nursery and Pre-Prep.

The school building was used as a filming location for the fictional St Matthews' Hospital in the new ITV medical drama Monroe, which was scheduled for broadcast in 2011


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2015)

Blimey! What a minter. Fantastic photos throughout. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2015)

I love the tiles, very nice. Welcome.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2015)

What amazing condition,it must have been a pleasure to explore.Excellent report and photos.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice to see this. When I went there was no way in. Nice shots


----------



## smiler (Jun 15, 2015)

Sound Job that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## MD (Jun 15, 2015)

still looks in good nick 
the "tiles" are made of MDF


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2015)

MD said:


> still looks in good nick
> the "tiles" are made of MDF



Hahahaha.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 15, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice to see this. When I went there was no way in. Nice shots



Maybe you didn't look hard enough . But yes this is a great explore its all part of the game some you win some you don't ...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Lavino said:


> Maybe you didn't look hard enough . But yes this is a great explore its all part of the game some you win some you don't ...



Exactly that, some fails, some wins, we are all used to it by now lol


----------



## chazman (Jun 16, 2015)

good stuff.


----------



## communist daughter (Aug 8, 2015)

Brilliant! I did some lab tech training in one of those labs years ago.


----------



## Telf. (Sep 1, 2015)

Cool report Lavino, I nipped back recently and the access had changed slightly.


----------



## Ccath (Jun 29, 2022)

communist daughter said:


> Brilliant! I did some lab tech training in one of those labs years ago.


Ha I did too I went to school there many years ago it was a very beautiful building oh & those green and gold tiles are the real deal !


----------



## Hayman (Jun 30, 2022)

A very substational building, with many possible ways of re-using it. As for the school motto "Age quod agis", "Age" seems to mean a lot more than just "Do". I found this online:

*Agere* is the chameleon verb of Latin. It changes its meaning depending on context -- usually the direct object it governs.
*Agere* is action generally.
If you *agere* a topic, you're discussing it.
If you *agere* cattle, you drive them.
If you *agere* your life, you lead or spend it.
If you *agere* a court case, you plead it.
In terms of what agere "means", stick to do / drive / discuss / spend time / be busy and refine it according to the DOs you see in your sentence.

I do not recall the verb from my school Latin days; we used "facere" to mean both "to do" and "to make". "Agere" has a much more active - physical - feel. So the motto was intended to mean more than just "Do What You Do"; it also meant be productive, creative, and active - very Victorian principles.


----------

